# Mit 2007.0 installieren oder auf 2008.0 warten...

## jonny_mc_conny

ich möchte jetzt mal wieder von ubuntu, mit dem ich das letzte halbe jahr gearbeitet habe, wieder zurück zu Gentoo wechseln...

da der kommende Release-termin von gentoo 2008.0 nicht mehr lange hin ist, bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich lieber warten soll, bis es released ist oder einfach mit der 2007.0 -er installieren soll.

dazu 4 fragen:

- wann wird vorraussichtlich gentoo 2008.0 released. ich habe ein datum auf wikipedia gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, inwiefern das sicher ist, da bereits der vergangene 14.3 angegeben war?

- wie wird sich die installation einer 2007.0 installation von der einer 2008.0 unterscheiden? ich geh dabei normalerweise nach der "normalen" installationsmethode vor; d.h. ohne installer oder alternativen wegen?

- gab es ein GCC update seit dem Release von 2007.0 und der Stage3 der 2007ner, da ich dann gerne das System mit dem neuen GCC neukompilieren möchte und das wahrscheinlich länger dauert, als auf den Release von 2008 zu warten?

- hatte jemand, der vor nicht alt so langer Zeit eine 2007ner Installation gemacht hat, größere Probleme beim update des Systems?

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus...

jonny

----------

## schachti

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - wann wird vorraussichtlich gentoo 2008.0 released. ich habe ein datum auf wikipedia gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, inwiefern das sicher ist, da bereits der vergangene 14.3 angegeben war?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> - wie wird sich die installation einer 2007.0 installation von der einer 2008.0 unterscheiden? ich geh dabei normalerweise nach der "normalen" installationsmethode vor; d.h. ohne installer oder alternativen wegen?

 

Bei der manuellen Installation wird es, denke ich, keine gravierenden Unterschiede geben.

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - hatte jemand, der vor nicht alt so langer Zeit eine 2007ner Installation gemacht hat, größere Probleme beim update des Systems?
> 
> 

 

Es gibt das bekannte Problem mit libexpat, siehe hier im Forum. Wenn es nicht eilt, würde ich die 10 Tage noch warten...

----------

## franzf

Wenn ich mich recht an meine letzte Installation erinner, gab es tatsächlich auch ein GCC-Update - von 4.1.1 nach 4.1.2  :Wink: 

Nur wirst du deshalb sicher nicht dein gesamtes System neu bauen müssen  :Smile: 

----------

## einheitlix

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - wann wird vorraussichtlich gentoo 2008.0 released. ich habe ein datum auf wikipedia gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, inwiefern das sicher ist, da bereits der vergangene 14.3 angegeben war?
> 
> 

 

Nun, da der Termin schon vergangen ist und Gentoo 2008.0 zu dem Datum.nicht released wurde, ist das wohl nicht allzu sicher  :Very Happy: 

Hier das offizielle Release Schedule:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - wie wird sich die installation einer 2007.0 installation von der einer 2008.0 unterscheiden? ich geh dabei normalerweise nach der "normalen" installationsmethode vor; d.h. ohne installer oder alternativen wegen?
> 
> 

 

Ohne Installer und manuell mit Konsole geht immer, und wird sich wohl kaum unterscheiden.

Keine Ahnung, ob am Installer was geändert wurde - wer braucht den eigentlich?  :Wink: 

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - gab es ein GCC update seit dem Release von 2007.0 und der Stage3 der 2007ner, da ich dann gerne das System mit dem neuen GCC neukompilieren möchte und das wahrscheinlich länger dauert, als auf den Release von 2008 zu warten?
> 
> 

 

Wahrscheinlich, vor allem nachdem das Release bestimmt nicht mehr so furchtbar lange braucht.

Andererseits ist es aber auch nicht so nötig, das ganze System neu zu kompilieren, nur weil ein neuer GCC draußen ist (du wirst keinen Unterschied merken). Oder machst du das wirklich jedesmal, sobald du bei einem Systemupdate feststellst, dass auch GCC geupdatet wurde?

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - hatte jemand, der vor nicht alt so langer Zeit eine 2007ner Installation gemacht hat, größere Probleme beim update des Systems?
> 
> 

 

Auf deine letzte Frage kann ich dir keine genaue Antwort geben. Ich benutze eine 2006.0, hatte aber nie größere Probleme beim updaten...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ok... mhmm... ich denke das hilft mir bei meiner entscheidung...

dann werd ich schweren herzens mal noch die 10 tage abwarten  :Sad:  - is schon komisch, wie man gentoo vermissen kann  :Wink: 

danke für alle antworten

----------

## kernelOfTruth

installier gentoo ganz einfach jetzt,

den aktuellsten stage3-tarball bekommst du bei daniel robbins   :Smile: 

 linux 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> installier gentoo ganz einfach jetzt,
> 
> den aktuellsten stage3-tarball bekommst du bei daniel robbins  
> 
>  linux 

 

mhmm, das is wirklich interessant... d.h. das sind einfach nur aktuelle stage3 tarballs? wow sowas hab ich gesucht, dann übergeh ich hoffentlich o.g. Problem... ich danke dir vielmals...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   installier gentoo ganz einfach jetzt,
> 
> den aktuellsten stage3-tarball bekommst du bei daniel robbins  
> 
>  linux  
> ...

 

das wirst du mit sicherheit, das expat problem gibt es mit daniel's tarballs nicht mehr (hab ich hier im forum gelesen)

----------

## nikaya

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> installier gentoo ganz einfach jetzt,
> 
> den aktuellsten stage3-tarball bekommst du bei daniel robbins  
> 
>  linux 

 

Wow,toll.Die offiziellen Gentoo-Leute könnten ruhig auch mal öfter eine aktuelle Stage3 rausbringen,auf den kommt es schliesslich bei Neuinstallationen an.Dann bräuchten sich die Leute nicht immer mit uralten Problemen rumschlagen (expat etc.)

----------

## Max Steel

Das stimmt schon, aber gerade für NEuinstallationen gibt es bereits vorgehensweisen wordurch der Mensch hinter dem Bildschirm nur etwas mehr Zeit für die Installation braucht, es also nicht wirklich mitbekommt.

Hier z.B.

expat, curl, KDE-3.5.7, Gnome-2.18.2

(JA ich weiß, eigenlob stinkt, aber so doof ist mein Lösungsvorschlag nicht.)

----------

## gimpel

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   installier gentoo ganz einfach jetzt,
> 
> den aktuellsten stage3-tarball bekommst du bei daniel robbins  
> 
>  linux  
> ...

 

++

robbins macht das ungefähr monatlich, und das ist eine echt gute Sache.

Mein Install im November war echt übel, von dem ollen 2007.0er stage3 auf ~amd64 mit DT_GNU_HASH und allem Firlefanz - bis da die toolchain mal mitgespielt hat... das hat nicht wirklich Spass gemacht.

----------

## think4urs11

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Wow,toll.Die offiziellen Gentoo-Leute könnten ruhig auch mal öfter eine aktuelle Stage3 rausbringen,auf den kommt es schliesslich bei Neuinstallationen an.Dann bräuchten sich die Leute nicht immer mit uralten Problemen rumschlagen (expat etc.)

 

Stimmt schon, wäre eine tolle Sache.

Problem hier dürfte sein das man (wenn man professionell wirken will) dies für alle Archs machen müßte und nicht nur für z.B. x86/amd64.

Und gerade auf den kleineren Archs ist das i.d.R. eine recht zeitaufwendige Geschichte.

Freiwillige die einen Rechner zum (permanent/weekly/monthly) stage-bauen entbehren können vor  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem hier dürfte sein das man (wenn man professionell wirken will) dies für alle Archs machen müßte und nicht nur für z.B. x86/amd64.
> 
> Und gerade auf den kleineren Archs ist das i.d.R. eine recht zeitaufwendige Geschichte.

 

Mal ehrlich,wie viele User nutzen Architekturen ausserhalb x86/amd64?Ein geringer Prozentsatz vielleicht noch ppc.Eine monatliche oder zweimonatliche stage3 für x86/amd64 würde einem Großteil der neuinstallierenden User schon helfen.Aber solange drobbins da nahezu wöchentlich aktuelle stage3 bereitstellt ist es eh egal.Mir war es nur vorher nicht bekannt.

Das mit dem offiziellen stage3 war auch nur so ein Gedanke.  :Wink:  Vergessen wir es.Wird sowieso nichts Konkretes bei rauskommen.

----------

## ok

Ich habe erst letzte Woche auf einem aktuellen Rechner 2007.0 installiert, funktionierte ohne Probleme.

Zum booten musste ich aber SystemrescueCD benutzen, die GentooCD kam mit den SATA-Platten nicht zurecht.

Nach dem ersten Sync habe ich gleich gcc upgedated und alles neu gebaut (make.conf hatte ich schon komplett eingestellt).

Somit musste ich nicht am Ende nochmals alles neu compilieren.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wobei man sich ja etwas wundern muss, dass Daniel Robbins als Vater von Gentoo die Funtoo  Sachen auf einem CentOS System hostet:

 *Quote:*   

> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.funtoo.org Port 80

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wobei man sich ja etwas wundern muss, dass Daniel Robbins als Vater von Gentoo die Funtoo  Sachen auf einem CentOS System hostet:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.funtoo.org Port 80 
> 
>  

 

oder er macht sich einen spaß daraus, gerade die neugierigen nasen wie dich, zu veräppeln und hat die message einfach editiert  :Razz: 

----------

## sirro

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.funtoo.org Port 80 

 

 :Very Happy: 

Aber das scheint ja ein Shared-Host zu sein. Wenn man sich nicht um das System kümmern will, kann man sich das System auch nicht (immer) aussuchen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wobei man sich ja etwas wundern muss, dass Daniel Robbins als Vater von Gentoo die Funtoo  Sachen auf einem CentOS System hostet:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.funtoo.org Port 80 

 

Man sollte sich eher wundern, welcher Shared-Hoster da unnötiges an Information preisgibt ...

On-Topic: Jetzt installieren, das mit 2008.0 dauert wohl noch was *hust*

----------

